# Interesting Discussion about current world events and impacts



## YeOldeOke (9/4/22)

We are in the midst of a tectonic shift in the post-WWII environment, and because there is so much propaganda around from all sides in every component of this shift it is virtually impossible to try and follow the big picture. All info has to be treated with bags of salt and seeing through the fog of war is virtually impossible. And there is war raging, social, economic, information and physical.

One thing seems certain to me, the world will be a very different place in a few short years, it's all driving to the apex of this change at mega-speed.

I don't know this guy, but listening to him seems like he is pretty well-informed on many crucial issues. Agree, disagree etc is irrelevant at this stage, all info out there is too suspect. He does help in this interview to start appreciating some of the macro forces driving current events though.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

